
Pop songs were written by OpenAI’s deep-learning algorithm - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/05/01/1000942/pop-songs-katy-perry-elvis-openai-neural-network-deep-learning-algorithm/
======
thereyougo
Direct link to OpenAI soundcloud

[https://soundcloud.com/openai_audio](https://soundcloud.com/openai_audio)

